# Waters broke at 17 weeks :'-(



## Pink_Sparkle

On Monday at 17 weeks pregnant me and my DH flew out on holiday, after arriving at the resort I found out my waters had broken. I was admitted to a Spanish hospital who advised me straight away to terminate the pregnancy. With the heart still beating strong, I couldnt do it. They admitted me for bed rest but the treatment was poor and the language barrier was a real problem for us. After 2 days with no bleeding or pain we made the decision to leave the hosp and fly home.

On arrival home, the doctor said I was very dehydrated and did the right thing leaving. I was scanned again and they confirmed there is a good heart beat and good blood supply to the baby but I had no water and the baby was in an awkward crumpled position.

They said they were very worried, without the amniotic fluid my babys lungs wont develop and without being able to move in the womb it can cause other problems. Ive been sent home and have an appointment for wednesday. If I decide before then that I cant cope with the pregnancy they will induce me. There is a very very low chance that fluid may accumulate again but not likely.

I feel like im in limbo....Im dreading giving birth to our tiny baby before its time...but I know I will most likely have to do it.

Just wondered if anyone has been through anything similar or has any advice.
Thank you xx


----------



## Beaglemama

Pink_Sparkle I am so sorry. I completely understand your feeling of being in limbo. My water did not break early, but at 16 weeks my doctors found a serious problem with our little girl on the ultrasound, and they too suggest termination. Like you, she had a strong heartbeat and I absolutely would not terminate her. Even though her chances were slim, I felt that if she had any hope at all, it was worth trying.

Waiting is the hardest part. Try to take care of yourself, and prepare your heart for whatever may come. When they first told me I might have to be induced and deliver our daughter, I thought that I would never have the strength to do it. But, you WILL find the strength you need to endure whatever comes. I did deliver our little girl this past Tuesday after she passed away. Being induced was a bit painful, and I would recommend accepting pain killers (I wound up with an epidural - which was NOT painful at all! It was a blessing!) don't try to be "tough", you're going through enough emotional pain to not need physical pain as well. But the actual delivery is very quick and painless. So don't be afraid of it, if that is what you have to do.

However, I sincerely hope your little one will hang on! Miracles happen all the time. My doctor told me of a patient whose water broke at 17 weeks (just like you!) and her pregnancy wound up going full term! She delivered her baby just like normal! :) So don't give up hope! But, if the worst does happen, don't be afraid. You're not alone. :) Please let us know how it goes! And I hope your appointment Wednesday brings you good news.

Take care and feel free to ask any questions/vent/or just express your concerns any time you want! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you for replying Beaglemama. Im so so sorry to hear of the loss of your little girl. We have accepted that most likely our baby is not going to make it but we want to at least give it a chance while its heart is still beating strong - just incase. 

The actual birth process terrifies me. Could you tell me a bit more about what to expect? Also, did you have to push or did she deliver on her own? How long did it take altogether? What happened immediately afterwards?

Thanks again, I really appreciate it xxx


----------



## Beaglemama

Sure, I completely understand your fears. This was my first pregnancy and I had no clue what to expect. This was my experience:

An ultrasound confirmed that our baby had passed away. From the doctor's office I went directly to the hospital. You don't have to do this. You can wait a few days if you'd like, but I just wanted to deliver her as soon as possible.

I was right away admitted into Labor & Delivery where I changed into a gown, had an IV put in and had blood work drawn. They'll start you on IV fluids to keep you hydrated, just like they would do in a normal delivery. I was then given medication to induce the labor. I was given a pill called Cytotec. I took 2 pills orally, and 2 were inserted vaginally by a nurse. I don't know which medicine they'll give you, but it all works about the same.

About an hour after taking the pills I started getting cramps. It felt like strong menstral cramps. For me they started at 9:00 at night, and progressively got stronger until she was delivered at 5:30 in the morning. Unfortunately for me, my body was not working with the medicine very well. I was having contractions, but my cervix would not dilate. (Remember, your baby is VERY small! I only dilated a total of 3 cm! That's all it takes.) Because I wasn't progressing, and the contractions were getting stronger, at 5:00 in the morning I agreed to have an epidural. What a difference! The pain almost went away! And my body relaxed enough that I immediately dilated. 

My water broke on it's own right after the epidural, I dilated to 3 and 15 minutes later, our daughter was delivered. I only pushed about 4 times. The baby is so small, the contractions alone are almost enough to push the baby out. The pushing was minimal and when she came out, it wasn't painful at all. She was tiny!

After the birth, the nurse cleaned her and allowed my husband and I to see her, hold and touch her. If you have to go through this, think about what you would like to say to your little one. But remember too, you'll be tired and emotional, so just say or do whatever you feel is right for you at the time. One thing I am SO glad we did was have the nurse do ink footprints of our daughter. Now we have something that she touched, with her little footprints on it. It's very precious to us.

The only thing left is to push out the placenta. There's no big rush in pushing it out. Mine finally came out at 7:30 in the morning, 2 hours after I had given birth. I did have to push a lot to get it out, and the doctor had to assist me by pushing on my belly, and finally pulling it out while I pushed. Yours may come out much easier. It just depends on what the body is ready to do. But, again, the placenta is small too, and does not hurt much coming out.

Once everything is out, the nurses will help clean you up. They'll monitor your blood pressure, make sure you're feeling ok and then discharge you. I was sent home at noon, only 6 hours after giving birth. You will bleed quite a bit after, like a strong period. But that's normal and not painful. You'll have cramps for a few days, I'm still cramping/bleeding and it's been 5 days. But that's normal. The hardest part, of course, is the emotional pain. You'll be in shock at first, but as that wears off, you'll have to deal with the roller coaster of emotion that comes. That's a journey I'm still on. But it'll be ok. :)

You're only 17 weeks, so I don't know if this will happen to you (I was 20 weeks) but 2 days after giving birth, my milk came in. My breasts swelled and hurt alot. Last night they even leaked a little milk. It's upsetting, and uncomfortable, but if it happens, here are some tips: wear a tight bra or sports bra all the time. Put ice packs on your breasts. Don't squeeze them or stimulate the nipples! Take pain killers. And, I know this sounds SO weird but it works, put cold cabbage leaves directly on your breasts! Yes, you will smell like cabbage stew, but for some reason it dries up the milk and reduces swelling. It's worked better than anything else I've tried. :) I'm going to put more on right now.

I hope this answers your questions. I was in labor a total of 8-10 hours. I only pushed a little. And besides being a little sore afterward, recovery is pretty quick. If there's ANYTHING else you'd like to know, feel free to ask! Really, I'd like to help you any way I can.

Take good care of yourself, and I'll be hoping for a miracle for you. :) Don't give up hope!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. It was very informative. I feel a bit better Prepared now. I'm drinking as much water as I can and resting as much as I can, we are praying that the sack will repair and allow me to rebuild some fluid around our LO. We are also trying to be realistic too. If I go back on Wednesday and the baby still has no fluid and can't move we have agreed the kindest thing to do is to go ahead and have the baby. I'll keep you informed. Thanks again, you have been a massive help xxx


----------



## FeLynn

I have no advice, I just wanted to say I am sorry to hear this and I hope it all goes well. I hope you can fill your belly with as much water as possible for you baby.


----------



## amjon

I had to deliver my daughter at 27 weeks because she had passed. They used Cervadil, Cyotec, and the seaweed rods to get my cervix open. I only had pain for about 2 hours before I delivered. (It took 4 days for my cervix to open though.) I had to push, but not long. If you want pictures I would call a Now I Lay Me Down to Sleep photographer now to see if they would be available for the delivery/ right after. We were able to get one to come a few hours after I delivered. You might want to think about getting something to preserve hand/ footprints as well. For us it was totally unexpected and I went into the hospital to get checked expecting at the very most to be told I'd have to deliver early and have a premie. We had nothing prepared in advance.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks again for your kind words and advice. I guess that its kind of a blessing that we know this is coming and we can prepare (somehow). We have discussed how we want to honour our baby. We dont know if its a boy or girl yet. My initial reaction was, how an earth could I look at our tiny baby after its born?...But since reading peoples stories I think I want to see what we created. We decided that we want our LO cremated privately and to bring the ashes home with us (if its poss). The nurses have said they will give us hand and foot prints to remember him/her by xxx


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

I am sorry for what you are having to go through. I went through something similar and was induced at 14+3 days. I just wanted to say that the best thing i did was hold my baby. They took her away as soon as she passed through, and brought her back wrapped in a little blanket and was lying in a small basket. Although it sounds like such a scary prospect, it really does help with the grieving process. Well it did for me. When i looked at her, she was absolutely perfect, and i didnt want her any other way.

Another thing that i went through, that i did not expect at all, was that i still felt proud of what i had created, and almost felt like i was sitting there craddling my newborn. So, if your pregnancy comes to this, dont be suprised to feel this way. It really helped me connect with her so much more, and i am so glad i held her :hugs:

I truly hope you do not have to make this decision, and i am so sorry this is happening to you. Goodluck with whatever comes :hugs:


----------



## amjon

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Thanks again for your kind words and advice. I guess that its kind of a blessing that we know this is coming and we can prepare (somehow). We have discussed how we want to honour our baby. We dont know if its a boy or girl yet. My initial reaction was, how an earth could I look at our tiny baby after its born?...But since reading peoples stories I think I want to see what we created. We decided that we want our LO cremated privately and to bring the ashes home with us (if its poss). The nurses have said they will give us hand and foot prints to remember him/her by xxx

You might want to think about the salt dough type thing. I wish we had some of those, so we had an imprint and not just a print (and the hospital didn't do hand prints, just foot prints).


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

amjon said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your kind words and advice. I guess that its kind of a blessing that we know this is coming and we can prepare (somehow). We have discussed how we want to honour our baby. We dont know if its a boy or girl yet. My initial reaction was, how an earth could I look at our tiny baby after its born?...But since reading peoples stories I think I want to see what we created. We decided that we want our LO cremated privately and to bring the ashes home with us (if its poss). The nurses have said they will give us hand and foot prints to remember him/her by xxx
> 
> You might want to think about the salt dough type thing. I wish we had some of those, so we had an imprint and not just a print (and the hospital didn't do hand prints, just foot prints).Click to expand...

Thats a good idea, thank you xx


----------



## mojo86

I have absolutely no experience of anything like this but I just wanted to say I am soo sorry this has happened to you and that I am praying everything is going to be ok for you. Your in my thoughts xx


----------



## babybambi2011

i have no advice, but id just like to say i realy hope things work out. i had a dream last night that i delivered at 20 weeks after my waters broke, so reading your post has brought back tears. i really hope things turn out for the better


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you for your support. Im still leaking a little. Im drinking a gallon of water a day -praying something will build up. Im going back to hosp on wednesday, we're trying to remain hopefull but we are prepared to hear the worst xx


----------



## Cheska

I'll keep my fingers crossed things have improved when you go back. Xx


----------



## Beaglemama

I'm thinking of you - please let us know how your appointment goes Wednesday. I know we are all hoping for the very best for your little one. Take care of yourself and you'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks again. I'll let you know xx


----------



## GuardianAngel

Good luck on Wednesday! Really hoping you'll get good news! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry you are going through this, I know how awful it is, unfortunately. I would say the previous posters gave you great advice, I wish I had known so much when it was me, I was really shocked when my milk came in, for example. Cabbage really does work.

I hope you can keep some positivity, there are miracle stories out there and it is good you are prepared for the worst, but there is nothing wrong in hoping for the best. 

Here is a brilliant site for info on what choices you have for treatment etc: https://www.inkan.se/pprom/ I would say read the section about your waters just breaking and also the PPROM stories that are marked in green, these are the ones with positive outcomes, some are so amazing. Doctors do tend to err on the doom and gloom side so it's nice to read of stories where they were surprised by the best outcomes.

Here is another good site, it's about preterm birth but lots of the info is relevant: https://www.keepemcookin.com/prevention.aspx this one tells you about some treatment options too and also has a forum which I'm sure has some threads on PPROM as well. 

I would like to wish you and your LO all the very best. 

If it does turn for the worst I would also recommend you hold your baby and say whatever you want to, get pictures and prints and whatever you can, you may find it really hard but there will come a time when you will want all the reminders/keepsakes that you can, all the women I know who have been through loss say the same thing - " I wish we had more". Also for me labour was only a bit sore when they were actually being born and i think the emotional pain and the fact that I was resisting made that worst. I only had gas and air as I was too late for anything else as I denied I was in labour to myself for so long. My body did the pushing itself really, much as I didn't want it to. 

We had a creamation for our boys and some time in the funeral home with them beforehand with a few family and friends, they only charged us for the casket and the cremation fee, it was minimal, they were so nice. The nurses in hospital may be able to reccommend a place. I really hope you don't need it though. I found such great support here on 2nd tri losses afterwards, it was alife saver for me. I don't go there much now as I have all my group on FB but I'm sure there will be lots of lovely ladies there to help you, should you need it. Again I hope you don't need to go there though and your little miracle makes it.

All the best, I look forward to your update xxx


----------



## Taylah

Don't give up hope Hun, everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Nikki_d72 said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this, I know how awful it is, unfortunately. I would say the previous posters gave you great advice, I wish I had known so much when it was me, I was really shocked when my milk came in, for example. Cabbage really does work.
> 
> I hope you can keep some positivity, there are miracle stories out there and it is good you are prepared for the worst, but there is nothing wrong in hoping for the best.
> 
> Here is a brilliant site for info on what choices you have for treatment etc: https://www.inkan.se/pprom/ I would say read the section about your waters just breaking and also the PPROM stories that are marked in green, these are the ones with positive outcomes, some are so amazing. Doctors do tend to err on the doom and gloom side so it's nice to read of stories where they were surprised by the best outcomes.
> 
> Here is another good site, it's about preterm birth but lots of the info is relevant: https://www.keepemcookin.com/prevention.aspx this one tells you about some treatment options too and also has a forum which I'm sure has some threads on PPROM as well.
> 
> I would like to wish you and your LO all the very best.
> 
> If it does turn for the worst I would also recommend you hold your baby and say whatever you want to, get pictures and prints and whatever you can, you may find it really hard but there will come a time when you will want all the reminders/keepsakes that you can, all the women I know who have been through loss say the same thing - " I wish we had more". Also for me labour was only a bit sore when they were actually being born and i think the emotional pain and the fact that I was resisting made that worst. I only had gas and air as I was too late for anything else as I denied I was in labour to myself for so long. My body did the pushing itself really, much as I didn't want it to.
> 
> We had a creamation for our boys and some time in the funeral home with them beforehand with a few family and friends, they only charged us for the casket and the cremation fee, it was minimal, they were so nice. The nurses in hospital may be able to reccommend a place. I really hope you don't need it though. I found such great support here on 2nd tri losses afterwards, it was alife saver for me. I don't go there much now as I have all my group on FB but I'm sure there will be lots of lovely ladies there to help you, should you need it. Again I hope you don't need to go there though and your little miracle makes it.
> 
> All the best, I look forward to your update xxx

Thank you so much for sharing your experience and giving me some really helpful advice. Im so sorry for the loss of your twin boys. Im silently begging for some good news, praying for a miracle. Im also trying to prepare myself for whats to come if it isnt good news. I'll keep you updated the best I can xx


----------



## sethsmummy

keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! My waters were reduced at 35 weeks but built themselves back up. I hope this happens for you too! 

I am so sorry you are having to experience this and can't imagine how you are feeling. Lots of sticky baby dust your way and lots of love hun xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

,


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

sethsmummy said:


> keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! My waters were reduced at 35 weeks but built themselves back up. I hope this happens for you too!
> 
> I am so sorry you are having to experience this and can't imagine how you are feeling. Lots of sticky baby dust your way and lots of love hun xxx

Thanks chick, ive had a bit more leaking today so I dont think it will be good news tomorrow...we can still hope though :cry: xxx


----------



## Beaglemama

I'm so sorry pink_sparkle... I've been thinking about you all day. I know whenever I had a Dr appt for Madison's heartbeat checks, I would get so anxious, especially the day before. I think as the mother, and knowing what I might have to go through, I would start preparing myself. I would remind myself the day before her appts that the next day, at the same time, I would have an answer - either good or bad. This helped me just take it one step at a time. And don't give up hope! :) Even if you do get bad news, remember that you are NOT alone. Things will get better. I keep trying to picture myself a week from now, a month, a year - maybe I'll even have my rainbow baby? The rainbow is a beautiful symbol of hope, something to look forward to even after a terrible storm.

Stay strong hun, we'll all be anxious to hear from you. And if you think of any other questions, especially about being induced, or delivery - private msg me or just ask on your thread! We all want to help. :) But, again, I hope it won't even come to that.

Take care!!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Your totally right Beaglemama. This time tomorrow I'll know exactly where we stand. I keep trying to mentally prepare myself for the worst...dunno if thats the right or wrong thing to do. Its been really helpful having you guys on here share your experiences and your kind words have been comforting. Thanks again xx


----------



## Per16

Pink _Sparkle - sending you all the best wishes in the world - please let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## HollySSmith

Praying for you and your LO. :hugs:


----------



## alexspargo

Praying for you as well. I'm very sorry you are going through this.


----------



## MrsHennieB

Your story really moved me. I am not very Religious, but tonight I will say a Prayer for you and your LO. Life's SO hard sometimes......I just hope there's a happy ending in sight for you :hugs:


----------



## sunnydazegirl

Have been reading your post here and I pray that you get some good news tomorrow.


----------



## helloeveryone

Just sending you some :hugs::hugs::hugs:
good luck tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you so much ladies xxx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## FeLynn

I keep checking for updates as well. I hope it all goes well for you good luck!!!!!


----------



## bluejay

Thinking of you and also praying you get good news.


----------



## Mahoghani

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Hope all turns out for the best.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nov_mum

I hope you get some positive news. Good luck for the scan


----------



## bigmomma74

Praying for good news for you and your LO xx


----------



## sethsmummy

keeping my fingers crossed for you today hun xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## solitaire89

Thinking of you at this difficult time


----------



## zombiedaisy

Ive been checking your post for updates, and I just want to say youve been in my thoughts and I hope you and LO get some good news today :hugs:


----------



## Melanieanne77

Best wishes for today x


----------



## Clairex20

Best wishes for you and LO Your story brought a tear to my eye :( stay strong and fingers crossed you have a miracle baby. Keep us updated. Good luck! X x


----------



## Beaglemama

I know you are at your appointment today... I am thinking about you! Stay strong hun, no matter what. I am hoping for the absolute very best for you and your LO, but even if it's not, we are all here ready to support you. It's amazing how you will find the strength inside yourself to deal with whatever happens. You don't know how strong you really are until you have to be stronger than you've ever been. xxx


----------



## embo216

Thinking of you today and praying you receive some positive news :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thinking of you and hope you get good news xxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Well today wasnt good news :nope: theres still no fluid around the baby. We had discussed what we would do if this was the case and I am going to be induced on tuesday. I'll be 19 weeks :cry: 

The hospital have a special labour room for people in similar situations. Its quiet and away from the main labour ward, the 1st day its available is tuesday. On sunday morning I will go the hospital to get a tablet orally that will stop the pregnancy hormones and prepare my womb for delivery. 

Still cant believe this is happening to us :cry: It took us 4 and a half years to get pregnant and then its suddenly taken from us. I try to believe that everything happens for a reason but its hard in this situation. Maybe we will find out after the baby is born.

Thanks for everyones thoughts, prayers and well wishes. Its great to have a support network on here xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww hun i am so sorry. Sending you so much love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. My thoughts and prayers will be with you on Tuesday. xxxxxx


----------



## alexspargo

I'm very sorry to hear this. I wish i had something better to say. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## chattyB

I'm so sorry huni :(


----------



## zombiedaisy

Im soooo sorry! I wish you peace and comfort in this difficult time :hugs:


----------



## solitaire89

You, your LO and your OH are in all our thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im so sorry hun, sending hugs and prayers to you xxx


----------



## mojo86

I am so sorry hun. There is nothing I can say that will make things any better just now but please know I am thinking of you at this terrible time and you will be in my thoughts on Tuesday. Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Melanieanne77

So sorry to hear that. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## colourful20

So sorry to hear things haven't improved. I wish you and your OH best wishes and lots of strength to get through the dark days that you have ahead. 

Also, have a look at the 'now I lay you down to sleep' website. They might be able to do a nice portrait. I know it will be hard now but time is a healer and this could be something that helps the healing process x


----------



## MrsHennieB

This was not the news I was hoping to see :nope: most heartfelt apologies coming your way :cry: I wish there was more I could say/do but if you need to chat, ill happily be a shoulder to cry on x


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Im really sorry to hear about this , it saddens me!

Will be thinking of you, and sending lots of love your way  _


----------



## sunnydazegirl

Aw, well I was really hoping you would hear something different. I know this is a difficult time for you but you have a ton of support here. Good luck with everything. :(


----------



## Agiboma

Pink sparkle i am sorry about your situation. I have not been in it personally but i have 2 friends that have been in the same situation. My first friend's waters broke at 17 weeks she was carrying twins, she managed to avoid labour until 25 weeks when the babues where born. They spent 4 months in the NNICU then eventually went home. My secound friend water broke @ 19 weeks she had a singleton, she went into labour @ 24 weeks and delivered her son spent almost 6 months in the hospital but eventually went home. I wish you all the best in whatever decision you make.


----------



## Beaglemama

Oh, Pink_Sparkle, I'm so sorry to hear this. You will deliver your LO exactly 2 weeks after I was induced and delivered my little Madison. I honestly can say I know what you're going through.

When I found out that Madison had passed, my first thought was wanting to deliver her right away. I just wanted to get it over with, to be able to "move on". But then, once she was born, once she was outside of me, and the nurse took her away... I even more desperately wanted her back. Because now, she was just gone. And I didn't feel like I could even begin to "move on" like I had thought. I guess, if I could give you any advice, try if it is at all possible, to take a moment and realize how special this time with your LO is. You just cannot get it back. And as painful as the next few days will be for you, at least you've had this time, even though it is far too short, with your special baby. In many ways I wish I could go back and relive my time with Madison, even though I know no amount of time would ever be enough.

My heart goes out to you. I am SO glad you'll deliver in a private room! I was in labor and delivery, right next to mothers giving birth to healthy babies. And, to make it worse, every time a baby was born, they would play a lullaby on the speakers throughout the whole hospital. I sobbed every time. Even with my door shut, I could hear it. I am so grateful you'll be spared that kind of pain.

In the days and weeks to come, try to think about the future. Have you heard of a "Rainbow Baby"? It's a child after a loss, just like we can look forward to a rainbow after a terrible storm. I know that may seem impossible right now, but I do believe with all my heart, that we will all have much happier days in the future. Even if it takes a long time, our Rainbow will come. :) I hope this brings you a bit of comfort, I know it has helps me. Sometimes you have to focus on the future to get through the pain of the present.

Keep in touch - write and vent as much as you need to. We are all here for you. Going through this makes us uniquely strong women. You'll be surprised at just how strong you will become, I know you will.

Take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## sharan

Ahhh...hun I am so sorry! I read your post from earlier on and really hoped for a happy ending. As others have said it is hard and it does feel as though the grief will consume you. However it does get better with time.

I gave birth to my son at 22 weeks just over 2 weeks ago and it's only now that I've started to feel a bit more normal. I've got his funeral on Friday which I know will trigger all those emotions again. But I know I will come through this stronger. As I'm sure you will too. We are all here for you if you do need to talk xx


----------



## Torres

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Hunneytot

I am so sorry to hear this :( I was rooting for you and baby. My little angel was born yesterday and fought for 55 minutes :'( If you want to talk you know you can message me.


----------



## GuardianAngel

I'm so sorry to hear this.:nope: Hugs and prayers sent your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you so much again for your kind words and advice. Its kinda like a bad dream, like its not really happening. I guess some babies are just too precious for this earth. I feel so guilty as im carrying our precious, much wanted baby still but knowing whats ahead on tuesday. Im dreading the emptiness, guilt, pain, hurt that I will feel once our LO grows its wings. My body failed our LO, hopefully we can find out why this happened....hopefully, one day we will have our rainbow xxx


----------



## solitaire89

Hon, please don't think that your body failed your LO - nobody knows why these things happen...

Much as it is difficult, treasure these next few days with your LO - talk to them lots, play them nice music - that way when they are called home you know that you have made their time here everything that it could be.

We will be here for you when you need us :flower:


----------



## tummymummy

I am so sorry to hear about your situation hun. All the love in the world for tuesday xxxxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sad to hear your latest update, sending you so much love. If I can do anything for you please let me know xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry to hear things weren't as you were hoping hun, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I hope you were given the space, time and information needed to come to the right decision for you and your partner. Much love to you xxx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I wish there was something I could say to make it easier. I, too, was going to suggest Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep. https://www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org/

I worked in a high risk labour and delivery about 10 years ago. Take anything they offer for a memory box, you'll want to look at them someday.

Are they going to scan you again before you go in? I know it's still a long way from viability, but there have been instances where if you are on strict bedrest, you can keep the fluid in. Most are in hospital during that time.

Do you have lots of family around? Don't be afraid to lean on anyone who is there for you. Take them up on bringing you dinner and cleaning your house or whatever else they want to do for you.

I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

CanadianMaple said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this. I wish there was something I could say to make it easier. I, too, was going to suggest Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep. https://www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org/
> 
> I worked in a high risk labour and delivery about 10 years ago. Take anything they offer for a memory box, you'll want to look at them someday.
> 
> Are they going to scan you again before you go in? I know it's still a long way from viability, but there have been instances where if you are on strict bedrest, you can keep the fluid in. Most are in hospital during that time.
> 
> Do you have lots of family around? Don't be afraid to lean on anyone who is there for you. Take them up on bringing you dinner and cleaning your house or whatever else they want to do for you.
> 
> I'm thinking of you.

Hi there, thank you for the suggestion for the photographer but unfortunately they dont cover my area. I think the midwives said they would take pictures of our LO also. 
Ive been on bedrest at home, ive hardly been on my feet for 2 weeks. I know theres no chance as I am still leaking fluid :( 
My DH, family and friends have been amazing, not letting me lift a finger. Thanks again for the kind words and advice xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am just so deeply sorry you are going through this............ XOXO


----------



## Beaglemama

I'm so sorry. Rest as much as you can these next few days. I've been thinking about you...

I wasn't able to get a picture of my Madison, either. But we did have the nurse do ink prints of her feet, and that's something we really cherish. We've made copies of her little footprints and put them on memorial cards for our family and close friends - it's a project my husband and I are doing together and it's giving us a bit of closure. We feel like we're helping Madison live on in other people's hearts. :) Also, if they wrap your LO in a blanket, why not ask to keep that? It's completely up to you what you want to do, but I was so overwhelmed and tired after delivering our little girl, I didn't think to ask for her blanket and that is something I do regret not having. :(

Take good care of yourself... you are in my thoughts hun xxx


----------



## maisie78

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

We lost her. Our precious Freya.

I delivered the most perfect tiny little angel this morning. My labour was painful but very quick. My DH was there the whole time and we were lucky enough to have a quiet private delivery room away from the main labour ward where we could spend the whole afternoon with her.

I cant explain how perfect she looked. Even the midwife said she had the most beautiful profile. Her face was perfect, a cute button nose and gorgeous little lips exactly like her daddy's. 

We spent hours holding her, gazing at her and talking to her. The midwives took photos of her in a moses basket. We got to keep the little hat she had on and the shawl she was wrapped in. We also got a memory box full of beautiful little momentos and a card with her hand and foot prints.

Right now, im drained. Emotionally and physically. I just want to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies who have supported me so much. xxx


----------



## sunnydazegirl

So sorry for your loss. ((HUGS))


----------



## solitaire89

You are all in our thoughts and prayers tonight.

Take everything easy, don't be afraid to ask for help, and don't forget that we are all here for you.


----------



## mojo86

I was thinking about you today. Im so sorry hun ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## Beaglemama

Your sweet Freya sound beautiful, absolutely precious. A little girl, there's nothing more delicate and special in this world.

I am so grateful your delivery went quickly. The time you spent with her will stay with you forever. Later on you'll be so thankful you have all those beautiful momentos, they'll help ease some of the emptiness. I cherish Madison's footprints...

Rest, go easy on yourself the next few days, and please write anytime. We're all here for you hun.

Take care xx


----------



## seaweed eater

So very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

So so sorry. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Torres

RIP precious Freya. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## skunkpixie

So sorry for your loss :-(. RIP baby Freya. xxxxx


----------



## apple_sauce

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tummymummy

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your dh xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheska

A beautiful name for a beautiful little girl. So glad you made some memories but I'm so so sorry she couldn't stay. Sending you lots of love and strength xxxxx


----------



## RKW

Rest in peace beautiful Freya xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Sorry for your loss thinking about your family


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you for all your kind condolences, you have no idea how comforting it is to have you all here. I will move over to the loss thread. I'll post her story and a beautiful pic of her xx


----------



## whatwillbe

So sorry hun :( you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## HellBunny

:hugs: massive hugs, i'm sorry xx


----------



## mandaxx

Really sorry hun. I hope you are ok and your OH. Love and cuddles xxx


----------

